# Acoustic Pickguards in Canada



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Are there any vendors out there that you would recommend for a custom acoustic pickguard? I'm hoping to find someone in Canada to make a firestripe pickguard for my J-45. Just curious - thanks!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TWRC said:


> Are there any vendors out there that you would recommend for a custom acoustic pickguard? I'm hoping to find someone in Canada to make a firestripe pickguard for my J-45. Just curious - thanks!


I don't know anyone in Canada but seeing it's such a lightweight item, you could likely get it shipped via mail so there would be no brokerage or taxes. Try Stewmac or http://www.terrapinguitars.com/index_php.php.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.canadianluthiersupply.com

You could try this place.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I forgot about our member, Mike at Potvin Guitars: http://potvinguitars.com

He may make one for you.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

If you can point me at a supplier that has what you want I can look into it for you 

Mike


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh right!  I totally should have thought of you Mike!

The only place I was able to find red firestripe or tigerstripe was at Stew Mac. http://www.stewmac.com/Materials_and_Supplies/Pickguard_Materials/Tortoloid_Pickguard_Material.html

At the moment, I just can't decide on the shape of the pickguard - if I want to go with an AJ shape or the typical J-45 shape.


----------

